# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  ماذا تفعـل لــوو[كنت]...!

## دموع الغصون

*
طابت أوقاتكم بكلّ خير 
مساء / صباح .. الأوركيدا



..
موضوع حبيته كتير 

ماذا تفعل لو كنت..مثلاً...في سفينه واطلقوا صفآرات الانذآر..ْ
لنوسع مداركنا..ونجدد تفكيرنا ونحبث عن حلول مميزه وغير اعتياديه منطقية و جديه..
بحيث تكون زاوية فكرية حوارية بطراز جديد و نوعيه مختلفه بكلّ شفافيه


...
اطرح سسؤال يتكون عن موقف مآ للعضـوو الي بعدك..~
وهوو يطرح جواب..مع طرح سؤال آخر..ْ





للبعدي..!

ماذا تفعل لو كنت استاذ مدرسة...وعندك مجموعة طلاب مهملين ولا مبالين ..؟


*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*فكرة جميلة دموع 

احاول ارشادهم للطريق الصحيح

ماذا تفعل لو كنت حزينا"*

----------


## محمد العزام

احاول ان ابحث عن مخرج للحزن ومدخل للسعادة 



ماذا تفعل لو وضعت في موقف محرج

----------


## دموع الغصون

أكيد بطلع منه بأفضل الطرق 


شو بتعمل لو كنت موظف بدائرة حكومية ومديرك بالشغل فاسد

----------


## محمد العزام

بحاول ولو بمجرد محاولة اغيره باكثر من طريقه 


ماذا تفعل لو كنت مظلوم في بلدك

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*اهاجر لـ ابعد مكان ..

مآذا تفعل لو اشتقت لـ احدآ يصعب عليك الحديث معه .؟*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

اشتاق بصمت

ماذا تفعل لو شعرت بأن الفرصة التي انتظرتها سترحل من بين يديك؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

بحاول اخليها لالي باخر الحلول ماعرفت بستنى الفرصه الي بعدها


ماذا تفعل لو كنت قاضي وعرضت عليك قضيه فساد لشخص معروف

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
القانون على الجميع مافي حد فوق القانون 

ماذا تفعل لو كنت .. مسجون ظلم في قضية اختلاس 

*

----------

